# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Rodilište u Rijeci

## Andrea i Mia

Dana 01.03.2009 rodila sam malu Miu u Riječkom rodilištu u 2:30.Sve je prošlo kako treba i samo imam riječi pohvale na tretman u rađaoni i nakon toga na oporavku.Jako sam bila zadovoljna,sestre su bile izuzetno ljubazne,a o porodu da i ne pričam.Sve u svemu samo riječi pohvale za sve u tom rodlištu.
Pozdrav svima.

----------


## Frida

Andrea i Mia, drago mi je što si imala lijepo iskustvo. 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=65342 je topic o riječkom rodilištu, možeš svoje iskustvo napisati tamo, ohrabriti će cure koje tek trebaju roditi.

----------

